# Building A Box For My Smoker?



## chad1109 (Jan 13, 2016)

So I have a 40" masterbuilt smoker. It works good enough but like everyone else I am sort of having trouble keeping temperatures constant. I was thinking about building a plywood box around it and insulating it with some 1.5" pink foam insulation I have laying around. Anyone care to chime in if they have ever done anything similar? I mostly just am not sure what to do about the smoke vent that is in the back on top. I need to be able to get at it obviously but I want it covered so it is not subjected to wind. I also need a way for the smoke to leave the box I guess...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2016)

So the best way to get consistent temps is to install a needle valve. This is what you will want to get. If you have a Lowes nearby, they stock this item, this one was $20.99. Wind does effect the temps but not that much. With the needle valve installed I can control my gas smoker as low as 130° and higher than 500°. To operate you turn the smoker adjustment to high and control the flow of gas with the needle valve. You can make very small adjustments and maintain temps within a few degrees. A simple shield around the base of the smoker can help block wind from entering, but isn't really needed any higher. I can tell you (going on over 10 years with my gas smoker) the best mod you can make is to install a needle valve.













24310457336_93fd46ed64_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2016


















24310463126_483f67d4ef_z.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2016


----------



## chad1109 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well that is some great info to have. I will go pick one of those up tomorrow after work. My new thermometer arrived today so looks like I will be all set to smoke this weekend! However I may still build some sort of structure to keep it in just so I don't have to keep moving it out and under the canopy for my porch.


----------



## lamar (Jan 19, 2016)

DS is telling you right on the needle valve.   It becomes set-and-forget.  As for  the wind vs burner....here is a mod I put on mine to block most wind.  It is very simple to add.













wind shield.jpg



__ lamar
__ Jan 19, 2016






Good luck and good smoking.

Lamar


----------



## bill1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Insulated boxes are the way to go if you're trying your utmost to reduce your gas usag by not wasting heat.  But they don't help temperature fluctuations, they'd only make it worse.  The fine control the needle valve gives you is what you want.


----------

